# First Cartridge/Antler with Decal



## jp_white (Feb 15, 2009)

First attempt at using photoshop to simulate scrimshaw with decal.  Slimline kit with .308 cartridge and euro finial.  Antler with decal on top.  Drilled out cartridge and custom fit wood/tube in the bottom.  Picture is terrible.... taken on the hood of the car before I gave this to a friend in the hospital.


----------



## PaulDoug (Feb 15, 2009)

That is really cool, Please explain how.  It there a finish over the decal?


----------



## papaturner (Feb 15, 2009)

Super job.......I like the decal.


----------



## GaryMadore (Feb 15, 2009)

GORGEOUS pen!

... and your car needs a wash 

Cheers!

Gary


----------



## jp_white (Feb 15, 2009)

Paul,
There's a CA finish over the decal.  The decals I'm using are the Testors decals that you print yourself with an inkjet.  I've only done a few decals and it's a little tricky getting the air bubbles out.
......thanks to everyone on IAP for all the help!!!


----------



## toolcrazy (Feb 15, 2009)

I love that idea. Gotta get me some of those decals. Beautiful pen.


----------



## areaman (Feb 16, 2009)

great pen. good idea with the deacal, looks very nice.


----------



## scotirish (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice looking pen!  Did you print the decal on decal paper?


----------



## hewunch (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice job! I hope your friend is left handed


----------



## Elk Antlers (Feb 22, 2009)

In my opinion one of the coolest pens out there. Excellent Job!!


----------



## stoneman (Feb 23, 2009)

Awesome idea. Does the actual pen have the same ghosty quality of the image that the picture shows (which I actually like)? How pronounced is the edge of the decal once finished (or does it show at all)? Great looking pen.


----------



## Mather323 (Feb 23, 2009)

Awesome joy, great pen.


----------



## reddwil (Feb 24, 2009)

Just ordered me some of them decals. Gotta give it a try


----------



## Grizz (Feb 25, 2009)

Here is a tutorial I did a while back on decaling:

http://lumberjocks.com/jocks/Kerux/blog/3811


----------



## bitshird (Feb 25, 2009)

That Is just way too cool, who needs laser.


----------



## jp_white (Feb 25, 2009)

Steve,

After putting a CA finish over the decal you can't feel the decal at all.  I'd be glad to send you a few decals of the deer head for you to try yourself.  It's pretty simple.  The hardest part is sizing and getting the printer to accept the decal paper.


----------



## stoneman (Feb 25, 2009)

Jeff,

PM sent.

Thanks,


----------



## nwcatman (Feb 28, 2009)

jp_white said:


> Steve,
> 
> After putting a CA finish over the decal you can't feel the decal at all.  I'd be glad to send you a few decals of the deer head for you to try yourself.  It's pretty simple.  The hardest part is sizing and getting the printer to accept the decal paper.



jeff 

PM sent   john


----------



## Ligget (Feb 28, 2009)

Fantastic pen!


----------



## DougMPhoto (Feb 28, 2009)

Beautiful pen.  I am getting ready to make my first cartiridge/antler for my brother.  Where did you get the deer artwork?
Did you use the Testor's Bonding spray also or just CA?


----------



## jp_white (Dec 14, 2010)

*Decal update*

I just wanted to add a little trick for getting all the air bubbles out. If you are lucky enough to have a soldering iron that is adjustable set it to low(300)heat. Using a clean part of the soldering tip gently rub any areas that aren't perfect. My experiance is that this works everytime. Another poster mentioned that you can poke a hole in the bubble and use a hair dryer/heat gun to get rid of the annoying bubble.


----------



## boxerman (Dec 14, 2010)

That is a very nice pen. I like the deer head decal.


----------



## navycop (Dec 15, 2010)

Can I get the decal paper at Michaels?


----------



## Stick Rounder (Dec 15, 2010)

Great looking pen!


----------



## chris63 (Dec 15, 2010)

where did you get  pic


----------



## jlmort1980 (Dec 15, 2010)

Very cool!!!  I would love to try that.  Where did you get the decal paper and pic??


----------



## navycop (Dec 15, 2010)

jp_white said:


> Paul,
> There's a CA finish over the decal. The decals I'm using are the Testors decals that you print yourself with an inkjet. I've only done a few decals and it's a little tricky getting the air bubbles out.
> ......thanks to everyone on IAP for all the help!!!


 Do you need any special kind on software other than photoshop?


----------



## jp_white (Dec 15, 2010)

Anyone that knows how to print can do this. You just need the Testors decal kit (with spray). I used photoshop to tweek the photos darkness and microsoft publisher to print several pics at once. You really have to watch losing resolution when you resize the photo. For some reason when I use publisher for resizing the pictures still print fine. If you can't seem to figure this all out and still want to try then PM me and I could send you some decals ready to go. Trade? I could sure use some empty .308 cartridges. Here's a link to the testor products. Here in Oklahoma I bought the kit at Hobby Lobby.
http://www.testors.com/category/136937/Decals


----------



## jp_white (Dec 15, 2010)

*Bowl season special*

In the spirit of the Bowl season........
All Big Ten fans (except Ohio State) can PM me if you need the photo. Everyone else is welcome as long as your title includes, " The Big Ten is the Best conference in football."
Just having a little fun.


----------



## wizard (Dec 15, 2010)

Beautiful Pen! You did an outstanding job simulating scrimshaw...Regards, Doc


----------



## GoodTurns (Dec 15, 2010)

like the idea, and well executed.

the decals are also available at hobby lobby, and with the 50% coupons, only a couple bucks!


----------



## tonychar (Aug 2, 2013)

im trying to find the decal paper here in Australia but cant find anyone selling it does anyone on here know anyplace in Australia that sells it please let me know thanks in advance tonychar


----------



## firewhatfire (Aug 2, 2013)

WWW.DECALPAPER.COM just get the paper that matches your printer. inkjet or lazer regular size sheets of decal paper. 

you will want the clear not the white.  its actually cheaper to buy this way.


----------



## tonychar (Aug 3, 2013)

firewhatfire said:


> WWW.DECALPAPER.COM just get the paper that matches your printer. inkjet or lazer regular size sheets of decal paper.
> 
> you will want the clear not the white.  its actually cheaper to buy this way.


thanks for that


----------

